# Help find Icelantic Nomad RKR 181



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

THe title says most of it
Looking for a new pair of Icelantic Nomad RKR 181 skis
I don't care what year model but I'm looking for a screaming deal so 2012-2013 may be best for me.
Anyone know where the deal is?


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

erdvm1 said:


> THe title says most of it Looking for a new pair of Icelantic Nomad RKR 181 skis I don't care what year model but I'm looking for a screaming deal so 2012-2013 may be best for me. Anyone know where the deal is?


I bought a pair and love them. Try Tom Wohrman Sports 530 544-4445. He was selling icelantic cheap on EBay I also got a pair of gypsy from him. $350.00 delivered and in the wrapper


----------

